# سلسلة قرات لك



## ميرنا (11 يونيو 2011)

*تقول أسطورة الصحراء....أن بدوياً كان يريد الانتقال إلي واحة أخري فبدأ*



*في تحميل جمله ووضع البسط والأواني وصرر الثياب .....*



*وكان الجمل مطيعاً يقبل كل ما يحمله إياه....*



*وبينما هو علي وشك الرحيل تذكر الرجل البدوي ريشة طائر زرقاء جميلة*



*كان أبوه قد أعطاها له فأخرجها ووضعها علي ظهر الجمل .....*



*لكن الجمل تهادي من فوره ومات ....!!*



*ولابد أن يكون البدوي قد وقف يتساءل....*



*كيف لا يقوي الجمل علي حمل ريشة ؟!*



*إننا نفكر أحيانا في الآخرين بالطريقة نفسها!*



*عندما لا نفهم أن مزحة صغيرة يمكن أن تجعل كأس المعاناة يفيض !!*



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*** للكاتب باولو كووليو عن كتاب (مكتوب أن تتخيل قصة جديدة لحياتك)*


copy


----------



## ميرنا (11 يونيو 2011)

*




*

*قال التلميذ لمعلمه :"لقد أمضيت معظم يومي......*

*أفكر في أشياء ما كان ينبغي لي أن أفكر فيها،*

*وأرغب في أشياء ما كان ينبغي أن أرغب فيها *

*وأرسم خططاً ما كان يجب أن أرسمها.  *

*دع المعلم تلميذه للتمشيه معه في الغابة خلف منزله.......*

*وكان وهما يسيران يشير إلي كل نبات ويسأله عن إسمه*

*وقال التلميذ مرة :" هذه بيلادونا "....*

*فقال المعلم : صحيح ، ومن يأكل أوراقها يموت.....ولكنها لا تقتل*

*من يكتفي بالنظر إليها...!!*

*وهكذا فإن"الرغبات السلبية" لا تؤذيك إذا أنت لم تسمح لها بإغوائك!*

*** (عن كتاب مكتوب أن تتخيل قصة جديدة لحياتك)*

*للكاتب البرازيلي :باولوو كووليو *

*
*


----------



## Twin (11 يونيو 2011)

*متابع ....*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 يونيو 2011)

​ في رواية (د .زيفاجو ) لمؤلفها " بوريس باسترناك "​ يحكي  فيها عن شاب يدعي "تيرنتي جالوزين " حكم عليه بالإعدام وتم أخذه إلي أحد  المنحدرات ، وهناك يوضع في طابور مع عدد من الأفراد الآخرين لتنفيذ الحكم  فيهم ......... وفجأة يفقد  " ترنتي " أعصابه ، ويركع علي ركبتيه  ،  ويتوسل إلي الممسك به في الأسر.....  ويقول  : "سامحني أيها القائد ،...... أنا اسف ،  لن أفعل ذلك مرة أخري ، من فضلك  أطلقني ......... !!!! لا تقتلني ..........، فأنا لم أحي حياتي بعد  "  هكذا بنفس المغزي ينبغي أن تكون صرختنا --- أنا وأنت --- إن لم نعرف ونعيش  المسيح معرفة قلبية حقيقية............!! إن لم يكن هو وحده " هدف حياتنا  الأعظم " ........! يستطيع (فقط  من صار له المسيح هدف ...يستطيع أن يقول :   أنا حي ......!!! ​ عزيزي  .... إن هدف الحياة الحقيقي الذي خلق الإنسان لأجله هو : الحياة لمجد الله  .....أي الحياة بحسب قصد الله ، أم غير ذلك فنحسب في " عداد الأموات  ".......!!! غير ذلك نحن لم نحيا بعد ... لأننا لم نرتبط بالحياة بعد ، ولن  نعرف للحياة معني وطعم وقيمة مادمنا لم نذوق الحياة مع المسيح ... ، ستصير  الحياة آلغاز ...وأيام كئيبة ....لا معني لها طالما نعيشها بدون هدفها  الحقيقي..... ، بدون المسيح !! الفرصة متاحة لنا الأن لنرتبط بالحياة ...فنحيا ما رأيك  :" أتريد أن تحيا" ؟؟!​


----------



## ميرنا (12 يونيو 2011)

خرج الرجل بحثا عن راهب يعيش بلقرب من الدير ..بعد تجوال فى الصحرا وجده 
وسئلة اريد ان اعرف الخطوة الاولى التى يجب ان يبدا بها طريق الايمان 
اخذه الراهب الى بئر صغيرة وطلب منه ان ينظر الى خيالة فى الماء وحاول الرجل 
ولكن كان الراهب يلقى بلحصى فى البئر بيهتز 
قال الرجل  استطيع ان ارى وجهى وانتا تلقى بالحصى فى الماء هكذا
ققال الراهب مثلما هو مستحيل  انى يرى وجهه فى مياه متضطربة من المستحيل ان تبحث عن الله عندما يكون عقلك مضطربا بسبب البحث هذه هى الخطوة الاولى 

للكاتب *باولوو كووليو*


----------



## ميرنا (13 يونيو 2011)

تعباااااااااااااااااااان.....​ حاسس ف قلبي حمل جبل​ سهران،​ وازاي أنام وأنا عندي ملل......​ عندي صحيح حاجات كتير​ لكن ناقصني حاجات اكتر..........​ ناقصني إني أقدر اطير​ وأنا عارف إني فيوم هقدر...!!​ عندي قمر باسهر وياااااااااه​ عندي ميعاد وحبيبي لغااااااااااااااه...​ وعندي أفكار لحياة...ممكن تغير طعم الكون​ *وأجمل ما عندي إيمان بالله.............*​ وبأقول: يارب تكون ف العون ...​ أصل الحياة أصعب حاجة علي اللي ماعندهوش غير احساس ​ الناس لبعضها محتاجه........​ وأنا لسه عندي أمل....!!​ ** للكاتب عمر طاهر عن كتاب " جر ناعم "*​


----------



## ميرنا (13 يونيو 2011)

*



*

*لا أحد يمكنه الهروب من الجرح......*

*كلنا جرحى.....*

* جميعاً قد تعرضنا للجرح سواء علي المستوي البدنى أو العاطفى.....*

*أو الفكرى أو الروحى............ *

*السؤال الأساسي ليس " كيف يمكننا أن نخفي جراحنا كي ما لا نتعرض للخجل ؟  *

*بل :" كيف نضع جراحنا في خدمة الآخرين "؟!*

*حين تتوقف جراحنا عن أن تكون محل خزى لنا بل مصدر شفاء،*

*نكون قد صرنا بمثابة "الجريح الشافي".....*

*ويسوع هو جريح الله الشافي،*

*بجراحه شفينا.....*

*آلام المسيح وموته أتيا بالفرح والبهجة للحياة ،*

*أتي اتضاتعه بالمجد وتعرضه للرفض فصنع مجتمع من الحب....*

*ونحن كأتباع للمسيح يمكننا أن نجعل جراحنا تحضر الشفاء للآخرين.*

*----------------------------------------------------------*

*** عن كتاب (خبز الطريق) للأب هنري نووين *


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*فكرة الموضوع حلوة خالص يا تاسونى

وأكيد هتابع ..

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يونيو 2011)

​ ​ كان حكيم صيني عجوز يسير وسط الجليد عندما قابل إمراة تبكي.....​ ​ سألها : "لماذا تبكين ؟؟"​ ​ قالت :" لأني تذكرت حياتي الماضية، وشبابي الضائع ،​ ​ وجمالي الذي كنت أراه في المرآة، والرجال الذي أحببت وأحبوني .​ ​ إن الله شديد القسوة لأنه منحنا القدرة علي التذكر...!​ ​ فهو يعرف إنني سوف أتذكر ربيع حياتي وأبكي ".​ ​ *وقف الرجل وسط الجليد متأملاً....يحدق في نقطة ثابتة*​ ​ وفجأة كفت المرأة عن البكاء وسألته:" ماذا تري أمامك ؟"...​ ​ *فقال الحكيم* :" أري حقلاً من الزهور...!!​ ​  إن الله كان رحيماً بي وكريماً فمنحني القدرة علي التذكر.​ ​  فهو يعرف أنني في الشتاء.....سوف أتذكر الربيع دائماً....وأبتسم. ​ ​ ​ ** الكاتب "باولو كووليو" عن كتاب(مكتوب أن تتخيل قصة جديدة لحياتك) *​ ​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يونيو 2011)

كام جرح في طريقي اللي جاي جايين ....؟​ ​ كام فرحه...​ ​ كام أمل ماعرفش سعره بكام؟​ ​ أنا حاسس إن اللي عشته يادوب أيام​ ​ كام خطوة باقية ع اللي ياما حلمت بيه.....​ ​ ومين اللي واقف بالسلاح هناك قدام ...؟!​ ​ كام حاجة جاية في الطريق الجاي تخوفني....​ ​ مين اللي هيحررني ، ومين كتفني ...؟؟​ ​ كام بوسة..؟​ ​ كام قلم ع الوش علي سهوه.....؟!​ ​ كام سيجارة هتنطفي ف فنجان قهوووووة ... ؟​ ​ كام مرة ها قتل.........​ ​ واتقتل بهدوء​ ​ كام حد جنبي من البشر فاضلين ...؟​ ​ كام مره هاصحي...أو أنام مخنوق......​ ​ وكام حكاية حب لسه مش باينين؟!​ ​ ​ عن كتاب " جر ناعم "  للكاتب عمر طاهر​


----------



## مسرة (14 يونيو 2011)

انا م ت ا ب ع ة
عجبني المواضيع 
هي من حياتنا


----------



## sparrow (14 يونيو 2011)

جميل يا ميرنا 
متابعه معاكي


----------



## ميرنا (15 يونيو 2011)

كان المثال “مايكل أنجلو” يقول عندما يسألونه عن كيفية صنع  تماثيله “ الأمر في غاية البساطة عندما أنظر إلى كتلة الحجر أرى التمثال  بداخلها ويصبح كل المطلوب هو أن ازيل من حوله كل ما ليس ضروريا”.
ويقول المعلم : بداخل كل منا عمل فني مقدر له أن يصنعه ، وتلك هي النقطة  الرئيسية في حياتنا ومهما حاولنا أن نخدع أنفسنا إلا أننا نعرف كم هي مهمة،  العمل الفني بداخل كل منا تطمسه عادة سنوات الخوف والتردد والشعور بالذنب ،  ولكننا إذا قررنا أن نزيل تلك الأشياء التي ليس لها علاقة .. إذا توقفنا  عن الشك في قدراتنا فلسوف نستطيع أن نواصل حاملين الرسالة المقدرة لنا. 
ذلك هو السبيل الوحيد لكي نحيا بشرف!

مكتوب ان تتخيل قصة جديدة لحياتك


----------



## ميرنا (15 يونيو 2011)

قتربت امرأة من المسافر لكي تقول له : كنت دائماً أعتقد أن لدي  القدرة على شفاء الناس ، ولكن لم تكن لدي الشجاعة لأجرب ذلك على أحد إلى  أن كان يوم عندما كان زوجي يعاني من ألم شديد في ساقه اليسرى ولم يكن هناك  من يساعده.
قررت محرجة أن أضع يدي على ساقه وأطلب أن يختفي الألم.
 فعلت ذلك دون أن أصدق أنني سوف أتمكن من مساعدته.
 وبينما يدي على ساقه سمعته يدعو الله : ساعدها يا رب لأن تكون رسولاً لرحمتك وقدرتك. 
سألته : ولماذا كنت تدعو الله ؟ 
قال : لكي أعطيك الثقة. واليوم أصبحت قادرة بفضل تلك الكلمات على شفاء الناس


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*رااااااااااااائع يا تاسونى ........*


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2011)

يقول المعلم: كلنا محتاجون للحب. الحب جزء من الطبيعة  البشرية مثل الاكل و الشرب و النوم. وأحيانا , قد تجد نفسك وحيدا تماما  تتأمل منظر الغروب الجميل و تفكر... هذا الجمال لا قيمة له لان احدا لا  يشاركنى إياه. فى اوقات كتلك يجب أن تسأل: كم مرة كان مطلوبا منك أن تحب و  هربت؟
كم مرة خفت ان تقترب من انسان ما لتقول له بثقة و اطمئنان انك تحبه ؟ اياك و  العزة ! ادمانها خطر كالمخدرات . اذا كان منظر الغروب لم يعد له معنى  بالنسبة لك , فلتتواضع .. اذهب و ابحث عن الحب, ولتعلم انه كلما قويت  ارادتك و زاد استعداداك للحب , سيزداد ما تلقاه فى المقابل..

مكتوب ان تتخيل قصة جديدة لحياتك 

http://www.liilas.com/vb3/t33269.html#ixzz1PQsdot5O
​


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2011)

تحكي أسطوره استراليه عن كاهن ساحر يسير مع شقيقاته الثلاث...
عندما التقوا بأشهر مبارز ... 
قال المبارز : "أريد أن أتزوج واحده من هؤلاء البنات الجميلات"..
قال الكاهن: "إذا تزوجت احداهن ستحزن الأخريين ... لذا؛ فإننى أبحث عن قبيله تُجيز زواج أبنائها من ثلاث.."
و واصلوا سيرهم لسنوات... دون أن يجدوا قبيلة كتلك..
قالت إحداهن بعد أن أعياهم المسير: "كان يجب أن تُسعد إحدانا على الأقل.."
قال الكاهن: "لقد أخطأت بالفعل... لكن الوقت فات.."
ثم إنه حوّل الأخوات الثلاث الى كتل من الصخر... لكي يُدرك كل من مرَّ بهِّنْ أن سعاده إنسان ما لا تعني بالضروره تعاسة الآخرين!

​


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2011)

نقطة فى بحر
اعتاد طبيب كبير بعد ان ينتهى من اعمال عيادته ان يذهب فى كل ليلة لزيارة احد المرضى والميئوس من شفائهم كان يقضى كل فى كل زيارة من هذه ازيارات ساعة او اكثر ثم يعود سعيدا يحكى عم الابتسامة التى استطاع ان يرسمها على وجوه المرضى الزين فقد لطب امل فى شفائهم 
قابله يوما احد الاصدقاء وو راجع من احدى هذه الزيارات فقال له ان هذا لذى تفعله لا فائده منه فمثل هؤلاء المرضى كثيرون وليست هناك قيمة لزياره تقوم بها مرة واحدة لكل واحد منهم انها مثل نقطة واحدة فى بحر كبير
اجابه الطبيب الكبير انت على حق فيما تقول لكننى ان احب ان استمر على اضافة هذه النقط فالبحر مهما كان كبير فانه يتكون من هذه النقط الصغيرة والابتسامة 

مكتوب من نبذه


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

متاااااااااابع جميل


----------



## جيلان (16 يونيو 2011)

راااائع متابعة


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2011)

شفت الكناريا اول مرة ع الشباك 
الاولوان بتكون فى حالتها الاجمل لما تفاجئك 
فرحت بيه وباب القفص سبته مفتوح 
وكل ما يجى كان بيروح
واما نويت قفلت الباب 
قفلته وهو مش موجود
زعل الكناريا لانى محبستهوش
وطار فى اتجاة السما زعلان وانا كمان
كنت بتابعه من الشباك وبتدريج كانت بتبهت الالوان
للكاتب عمر طاهر من كتاب جر ناعم


----------



## ارووجة (17 يونيو 2011)

موضوع قييم  ومفيد
متابعة
الرب يباركك


----------



## vetaa (17 يونيو 2011)

*انتى جدعه جدا
استمرى
*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (19 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2011)

المعلم وعدد من تلاميذه كلهم يحافظون على الصلاة فى اوقاتها باستثناء  تلميذ واحد كان تلميذ سكير عندما دنت ساعة المعلم دعا تلميذه السكير اليه وافضى له بكل اسرارة المقدسة كان التلاميذ يقولون فيما بينهم يللعار لقد ضحينا بكل شىء من اجل معلم عجز عن معرفة خصائلنا وقال المعلم لقد افضيت باسرارى المقدسة لرجل اعرفة جيدا ان من يتظاهرون بلفضائل دائما ما يخفون غرورهم وكذبهم وانا اخترت التلميذ الذى استطعت انا ارى عيوبة ذلك السكير

عن كتاب باولو كويلو ​


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2011)

ضاعت ثروة الرجل الطيب كلها فجاة ولانه كان يعرف ان الله دائما يساعده راح يصلى ويدعوة ساعدن يارب ان اكسب اليانصيب ظل الرجل يصلى سنوات وسنوات ولكنه لم يكسب وظل على فقرة وعندما مات كان فى طريقة الى الجنة لطيبت وروعته لكنه وقف عند الباب يعاتب ربه قال انه قضى حياته مطيعا لله ولكن الله لم يجعله يكسب اليانصيب فهل هو هذا الوعد الحق 
وقال الله كنت اريد ان اجعلك تكسب ولكن برغم من رغبتى واستعدادى الشديدين لذلك ا انك لم تشترى ورقة اليانصيب 

من كتاب باولو كوبلو


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2011)

لموا الجيتارات
المزيكا متعرفنيش شخصيا بس بلصدفة بتريحنى
و الديكورات بتكرهنى انا عموما مبحبش المكياج
باكرة المبالغة
بس مش عارف فى اللحظة دى انا حقيقى ولا مجرد شبح
ف البيوت اللى جنب بيتى الخلق نايمة عشمانة تصحى فى بيوت اجمل
زى جنينة بيتكم يا حبيبتتى 
او حتى بيت الكلب اللى فى مدخل فيلا المومس
اللى مصاحبها
وقفت جنب صف كنزات البيرة الفاضية 
عن كتاب جر ناعم


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 يونيو 2011)

*جميل جدا هذا الموضوع*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2011)

علي اسم مصر… التاريخ يقول ما شاء 

أ*نا مصر عندي* أحب وأجمل الأشياء 

*بحبها *وهي مالكة الأرض شرق وغرب 

*وبحبها* وهي مرمية جريحة حرب


*بحبها بعنف وبرقة* وعلي استحياء 

واكرها وألعن أبوها بعشق زي الداء 

واسيبها واطفش في درب وتبقي هي ف درب  

*وتلتفت تلاقيني جنبها* في *الكرب*……….. 

*والنبض ينفض* في عروقي بألف نغمة وضرب 

*علي اسم مصر…..* 
الشاعر الكبير / صلاح جاهين ​


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]رباعيات صلاح **[FONT=&quot]چ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اهين[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]حاسب   من الاحزان و حاســـــــب لها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاسب   علي رقابيك من حبلـــــــــــها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راح   تنتهي و لابد راح تنتهــــــــــي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش   انتهت أحزان من قبلهــــــــــا؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عجبي   !!!
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يأسك   و صبرك بين إيديك و انت حر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تيأس   ما تيأس الحياه راح تــــــــمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا   دقت مندا ومندا عجبي لقيــــــت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الصبر   مر و برضك اليـأس مـــــــر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عجبي   !!
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولدي   نصحتك لما صوتي اتنبــــــــــــح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما   تخفش من جني و لا من شبـــــــــح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و   ان هب فيك عفريت قتيل إسألـــــــــه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما   دافعش ليه عن نفسه يوم ما  اندبح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عجبي   !!
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولدي إليك بدل البالون ميت بالــــــون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انفخ وطرقع فيه علي كل لـــــــــــون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عساك تشوف بعينك مصيرالرجــــــال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المنفوخين في السترة و البنطلـــــون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عجبي   !!!
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خوض   معركتها زي جدك ما خــــاض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صالب   و قالب شفتك بامتـــــــــــعاض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هي   كده...ما تنولش منها الأمـــــــل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غير   بعض صد ورد ووجاع مخاض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عجبي   !!!!
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كام اشتغلت يا نيل في نحت الصخور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مليون بئونه و الف مليون هاــــتور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا نيل أنا ابن حلال و من خلفتــــــك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ليه صعيبه علي بس الأمــــــــور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عجبي !!![/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (21 يونيو 2011)

ممكن نشارك؟

من رواية: ذاكرة الجسد، أحلام مستغانمي:

*كان يوم لقائنا يوماً للدهشة ..

لم يكن القدر فيه هو الطرف الثاني، كان منذ البدء الطرف الأوّل. أليس هو الذي أتى بنا من مدن أخرى، من زمن آخر وذاكرة أخرى ...
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2011)

صام ناسك عاما كاملا وكان  ياكل الا مرة واحدة فى الاسبوع 
بعد هذه التضحية سال الله ان يكشف له المعنى الحقيقى لايه فى الكتاب لكن لم يسمع ردا
وقل الناسك لنفسه يالا لضيعه الوقت لقد قدمت الكثير الى الله لكنه لا يستجيب لى
من الافضل ان اترك هذا المكان وابحث عن كاهن يعرف معانى الكتاب
وفى هذه اللحظة ظهر له ملاك ليقول له : ان حياتك عاما قد جعلتك تعتقد انك افضل من الاخين ولكن اله لا يستجيب لشخص مغرور 
وعندما تواضعت وقررت ان تطلب مساعدة الاخرين ارسلنى الله لك وشرح له الملاك ما يريد ان يعرف

عن كتاب تخيل قصة جديدة لحياتك


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2011)

كان الطبيب الساحر يسير مع تلميذه فى غابة افريقيا 
ورغم لياقته البدنية العالية الا ان الطبيب كان يسير بحرص وحذر شديدين 
بينما كان التلميذ يتعثر ويقع فى الطريق
وفى ل مرة كان يقوم ليلعن الطريق ورض ويتبع معلمه 
بعد مسيرة طويلة وصلا الى مكان مقدس 
ودون ان يتوقف التفت الطبيب الى التلميذ واستدر وبدا العودة
قال التلميذ لم تعلمنى شيئا اليوم يا سيدى فال بعد ان وقع مرة اخرى
قال الطبيب كنت اعلمكاشياء ولكنك لا تتعلم 
كنت احاول ان اعلمك كيف تتصرف مع عثرات الحياة 
سال التلميذ وكيف ذلك 
قال بطريقة نفسها التى تتعامل بها مع عثرات الطريق ..فبدلا من ان تلعن المكان الذى تقع فيه .. حاول ان تعرف سبب وقوعك اولا 

عن كتاب تخيل قصة جديدة لحياتك


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2011)

المجاملة بوسه فى الهوا
الصبر الحاجة الوحيدة اللى لازم تستعجل انتا وبتعملها
الوسواس القهرى حاجة صغيرة ليها ضل كبير
استمتع بلحاجة الصغيرة بكرة تعرف انها كانت كبيرة 
المحظوظ مجرد شخص هو عارف عاوز ايه 
الحياة كومدية بنسبا للناس اللى دماغها عالية وماساه بنسبا للناس اللى احساسها عالى
لواحد بينزل من بطن امه بيعيط بحرقة ولما يكبر بيعرف هو كان بيعيط ليه
الست زى الرزق... الحلال فيه بركة والحرام مسيرك تدفع تمنه
الزواج مش انك تربط نفسك بواحدة الزواج انك تتحرر من كل الستات 
الدبلة اصغر كلبش فى العالم
الجواز شرة فعلا بس مين اللى نفسه يعيش فى شركة
طول الوقت فى اسباب مقنعة للطلاق الشطارة انك تلاقى اسباب مقنعة للاستمرار فى الجواز
عن كتاب جر ناعم


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> المجاملة بوسه فى الهوا
> الصبر الحاجة الوحيدة اللى لازم تستعجل انتا وبتعملها
> الوسواس القهرى حاجة صغيرة ليها ضل كبير
> استمتع بلحاجة الصغيرة بكرة تعرف انها كانت كبيرة
> ...


*ههههههههه فى نقاط مميزة فى الكلام دة 

+ميرسى تاسونى لاختياراتكم الرائعة*


----------



## ميرنا (27 يونيو 2011)

كان الفليسوف الالمانى شوبنهاور يجول فى شوارع درسدن بحثا عن اجابات لاسئلة تؤرقة وعندما مر بحديقة قرر ان يجلس قليلا ليتامل الزهور لاحظ سلوكة الغريب احد الجيران فاستدعى الشرطة بعد دقائق كان الضابط يسئله
من انت
نظر اليه شوبنهاور من فوق لتحت قائلا ليتك تساعدنى لاجد اجابة لهذا السؤال وساكون شاكرا لك 

عن كتاب تخيل قصة جديدة لحياتك


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2011)

متااااااااااااابع 

جميل جداااااااااااا​


----------



## ميرنا (29 يونيو 2011)

كان الرجل يقود سيارته الفاخرة عندما انفجر اطارها 
عندما حاول استبدالها اكتشف ان ليس لديه رافعه 
حسن ساذهب الى اقرب منزل رى ان كان ممكن ان استعير رافعة 
كان يقول لنفس وهو يسير
لكن الشخص الذى ساطلب منه واستعير رافعته سيرى سيارتى الفاخرة فيطلب ثمنا لذالك 
ربما طلب 10 دولارات او 15 لانه يعرف اننى فى حاجة الى الرفاعه وقد يستغلنى ويطلب مائة وكلما استمر فى سيره كان يرفع فى السعر 
عندما وصل الى اقرب منزل فتح صاحبه الباب فجاه صاح صاحب السيارة انتا لص الرافعه لا تستحق كل ذلك لا اريدها 
من منا يستطيع ان يزغم انه لم  يتصرف هكذا ابدا 

عن كتاب تخيل قصة جديدة لحياتك باولو كوبلو


----------



## ميرنا (29 يونيو 2011)

سئل التلميذ المعلم هل هناك ما هو اهم من الصلاة؟
طلب منه المعلم ان يذهب الى اقرب شجرة ويقطع فرع منها 
فعل التلميذ كما امرة المعلم 
سئله المعلم هل مالزالت الشجرة حية ؟
قال التلميذ كما كانت من قبل
قال المعلم اذهب واقطع الجزور 
قال التلمي ان فعلت ذلك تموت الشجرة
قال المعلم ان الصلاة هى افرع الشجرة التى يسمى جزرها الايمان 
الايمان قد يوجد دون صلاة لكن لا يمكن ان تكون هناك صلاة دون ايمان يا بنى 

باولو كوبلو


----------



## ميرنا (29 يونيو 2011)

اسمها فتات الاحلام علشان موجوده بس فى الاحلام واسمه سر السعاده الزوجية لانه مجرد سر 

الحب .. كل مرة كانه اول مرة 
لما اكون محتار اختار حاجة من حاجتين غلط باختار الغلط اللى معملتهوش قبل كده 
كل بنى ادم سؤال .. واجابته بيحب ازاى
اللى عايز يتجوز عشان يستقر زى اللى عايز يتقتل عشان ياخد جايزة نوبل للسلاام 
مشكلة الحب انو عمرة مجه فى وقته 
الاوحش من انى الحياة ميبقلهاش معنى انو يبقى ليها معنى مش عاجبك 
الستات عندها اختيارات تشتغل متشتغلش تتجوز متتجوزش تتطلق تخلف وتطلق وتاخد العيال تعيش بيهم او تطلق وتسيبه لابوه الراجل عنده اختيارين مفيش غيرهم يا تبقى راجل يا لاا
السعاده لا تجلب المال
الحب حلم جميل والجواز منبه بصوت البقرة 
للكاتب الساخر عمر طاهر (جر ناعم


----------



## ميرنا (5 يوليو 2011)

*كتب النساك والساسة والأدباء والفلاسفة كثيرا من الحكم التي اكتسبوها من خبراتهم  المريرة مع الحياة .. ونقتطف في السطور التالية بعضا مما قاله هؤلاء المشاهير ..  * 
*- الحُرّية لا يمكن أن تُعطى على جرعات.. فإما أن  تكون حرا أو لا تكون. الشاعر أحمد شوقي*

*- الانسان يجب أن ينظر إلى نفسه جيّدا قبل محاكمة  الآخرين.
الكاتب الفرنسي موليير.*

*- إن حضارة تجعل دأبها أن تتمرد على القوانين التي  سنّها العلي القدير لا تستطيع أن تنتهي إلاّ إلى كارثة.
الشاعر  الهندي طاغـور*

*- نحن لا نشفى من ذاكرتنا.. ولهذا نحن نكتب, ولهذا  نحن نرسم, ولهذا يموت بعضنا أيضا. 
الأديبة الجزائرية أحلام  مستغانمي*
* الساعة الاكثر ظلمة هي الساعة التي تسبق شروق  الشمس. 
الأديب البرازيلي باولو كويلو-*

*- كلنا بحاجه إلى الطعام وكذلك إلى الحب والحنان..  ولكن نحن بحاجة إلى شيء اخر وهو أن نعرف من نحن؟ ولمَ نعيش؟.
الفيلسوف النرويجي جوستاين غاردر.*
*- من أصعب دروس الحياة أن يتعلم الانسان كيف يقول  وداعاً.. وبعض شقاء الانسان ينجُم عن عجزه عن أن يقولها فى الوقت المناسب لمن  يحب  ويتقبل النهاية بشجاعة نفسية.
الكاتب المصري عبد الوهاب  مطاوع.*
*- إنه مصاص دماء لطيف .. نتغزل به جميعا وندين له  بالولاء اسمه الحب أصيب بالهياج في طفولته، وأصيب بالجنون في مراهقته، وبالفتور في  كهولته.. أصيب بفقدان الذاكرة في شيخوخته.. لكنه ما زال يحكمنا. 
الأديبة السورية غادة السمان-*
*- كم هو عقيم الحب، إنه لا يكف عن تكرار كلمة واحدة  "أحبك"، وكم هو خصب لا ينضب فهنالك ألف طريقة يمكنه أن يقول بها الكلمة نفسها.  
الأديب الفرنسي فيكتور هوجو.*
*- هناك موت لا ينقل من الدنيا إلى الآخرة .. بل من نصف  الدنيا إلى نصفها الآخر، وهو في أسرار الإنسانية عكس  ذلك ؛ لأنه أظهر ما خفي،  علامة هذا الموت الصغير أن يقع كل شيء منك في غير موقعه، حتى لو جاءك اليقين لانقلب  شكًا ، ولو الحقيقة لاستحالت شبهة إنه الحب!. 
الأديب المصري مصطفى  صادق الرافعي!*
*- قلب الرجل لا يخلو من امرأة قد تكون حية أو ميتة ،  قد تكون زوجة أو صديقة، وقد تكون شيئًا آخر .. دائمًا توجد امرأة أما إذا رأيت  رجلاً ليس في قلبه امرأة ، فتأكد أن ما تراه ليس رجلا، إنه جثة تريد  قبرًا.
الأديب السعودي عبد الرحمن منيف*

*-  إن امرأة استثنائية لابد ستجعل قصة الحب  استثنائية أيضًا بينها وبين رجل، لنتواضع قليلاً ونعترف بأن المرأة هي ربان السفينة  الحقيقي. 
الأديب البرتغالي جوزيه ساراماجو *

*- الحب في مفهومه الحقيقي عطاء بلا تحفظات ولا  حسابات يقابله غالبًا عطاء مماثل إن لم يزد عنه من جانب الشريك المحب. 
الكاتب المصري عبد الوهاب مطاوع*

*- حين تصمت النسور، تبدأ الببغاوات بالثرثرة.  
رئيس وزراء بريطانيا الأسبق ونستون  تشرشل

- من كتم داءه أعياه شفاؤه. 
الحكيم الإغريقي  جالينوس 

*
*- - لا نستطيع الحكم على من نحبهم.  
المفكر الفرنسي جان بول  سارتر

-  ثمة مصيبتان في الحياة .. الأولى أن لا تحصل على ما  تريده .. والثانية أن تحصل عليه . 
الأديب الأيرلندي اوسكار  وايلد *
*- الحب يزحف .. عندما لا يستطع السير ..  
الأديب الإنجليزي شكسبير

-  عندما لا ندري ما هي الحياة .. كيف يمكننا أن نعرف ما هو الموت.
الحكيم الصيني كونفوشيوس 

- لا تمضغ طُعم الملذات قبل  أن تتأكد من عدم وجود خُطَّاف تحته.
المفكر الأمريكي والسياسي توماس جفرسون

- أنت ترى الأشياء  الكائنة وتتساءل: لماذا؟ وأنا أحلم بالأشياء التي لم تكن وأتساءل: لِمَ لا؟.  
المسرحي الإنجليزي برنارد  شو

- ليس من من الضروري أن يكون كلامي مقبولا، بل من الضروري أن يكون  صادقا.
الحكيم اليوناني سقراط*


----------



## جيلان (5 يوليو 2011)

تحفة .. متابعة بردوا


----------



## ميرنا (6 يوليو 2011)

*من اروع كتابات شكسبير*

*أمسيات تحت ضوء القمر*


<<shall I compare>>



Shall I compare thee to a summer's day

Thou art more lovely and more temperate

Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May

And summer's lease hath all too short a date

Sometimes too hot the eye of heaven shines

And often is his gold complexion dimmed 

And every fair from fair sometimes declines

By chance or nature's changing course untrimmed

But thy eternal summer shall not fade

Nor lose possession of that fair thou owest

Nor shall death brag thou wanderest in his shade

when in eternal lines to time thou growest

So long as men can breathe, or eyes can see

So long lives this. and this gives life to thee

هذه هى السونيته رقم 18 الشهيرة التى يبدأ فيها شكسبير بعقد 

مقارنة بين جمال محبوبته واعتدال الجو فى يوم من أيام الصيف

الأنجليزى ثم ينكر هذه المقارنة لأن الصيف فصل متقلب وينتهى الى

ان محبوبته تكسر حدود الزمن لأن الشاعر قد خلدها فى قصيدته 

التى لابد أن يكتب لها الخلود فى رأيه وأن ينشدها الناس على مر الزمان.


ولتلك القصيدة ترجمتان

الترجمة الأولى

..ترجمة : د/ محمد عنانى - جريدة المساء - 1962..

ألا تشبهين صفاء المصيف

بل أنت أحلى وأصفى سماء

ففى الصيف تعصف ريح الذبول

وتعبث فى برعمات الربيع

ولا يلبث الصيف حتى يزول

وفى الصيف تسطع عين السماء

ويحتدم القيظ مثل الأتون

وفى الصيف يحجب عنا السحاب

ضيا السما وجمال ذكاء

وما من جميل يظل جميلا

فشيمة كل البرايا الفناء

ولكن صيفك ذا لن يغيب

ولن تفتقدى فيه نور الجمال

ولن يتباهى الفناء الرهيب

بأنك تمشين بين الظلال

اذا صغت منك قصيد الأبد

فمادام فى الأرض ناس تعيش

ومادام فيها عيون ترى

فسوف يردد شعرى الزمان

وفيه تعيشين بين الورى



..والترجمة الثانية لفطينه النائب- من كتاب فن الترجمة- للدكتور صفاء خلوصى- 1986..


من ذا يقارن حسنك المغرى بصيف قد تجلى

وفنون سحرك قد بدت فى ناظرى أسمى وأغلى

تجنى الرياح العاتيات على البراعم وهى جذلى

والصيف يمضى مسرعا اذ عقده المحدود ولى

كم أشرقت عين السماء بحرها تلتهب

ولكم خبا فى وجهها الذهبى نور يغرب

لابد للحسن البهى عن الجميل سيذهب

فالدهر تغير واطوار الطبيعة قلب

لكن صيفك سرمدى ما اعتراه ذبول

لن يفقد الحسن الذى ملكت فيه بخيل

والموت لن يزهو بظلك فى حماه يجول

ستعاصرين الدهر فى شعرى وفيه أقول:

ما دامت الأنفاس تصعد والعيون تحدق

سيظل شعرى خالداً وعليك عمراً يغدق


----------



## ميرنا (16 يوليو 2011)

*سأل التلميذ معلمه:من هو افضل مبارز في العالم؟
قال المعلم أذهب إلى هذا الحقل القريب من الدير هناك
صخره أريد أهانتها.
ساله التلميذ:ولكن لماذا أفعل ذلك؟الصخرة لن ترد علي؟
قال المعلم:عليك بالسيف اذن؟
قال:لن أفعل...سينكسر السيف. وإذا هاجمتها بيدي
فلن يكون لذلك أثر عليها..بل أنني سأكسر أصابعى.ومع ذالك فلم
يكون ذلك سؤالي.سؤالي:من هو أبرع مبارز في العالم؟
قال المعلم:أبرع مبارز هو ذلك الذي يشبه الصخرة. دون
ان يجرد سيفا من غمده إلا انه يثبت ان لا أحد يمكن
ان يقهره.
باولو كويلو*


----------



## ميرنا (16 يوليو 2011)

طريق الروح يشبه النار من يريد أن يوقد نار عليه أن يتحمل دخانها الذى يجعل العين تدمع والتنفس صعباً
هكذا يعيد المرء اكتشاف ايمانه 
اذ بمجرد أن تتأجج النار يختفى الدخان ويضىء نورها أرجاء المكان جالباً معه الحرارة والسكينة

باولو كويلو


----------



## ميرنا (16 يوليو 2011)

ذا كنت حياً عليك أن تهزّ ذراعيك وتقفز وتصدر ضجيجاً، عليك أن تضحك وتتكلم مع الآخرين،
لأن الحياة هي نقيض الموت تماماً، الموت هو أن تبقى في الوضع نفسه إلى الأبد.
إذا كنت أهدأ مما يجب لم تعد حياً .. 
- الملل ليس في العالم، بل في الطريقة التي نرى بها العالم 

باولو كويلو


----------



## ميرنا (16 يوليو 2011)

O, never say that I was false of heart,
Though absence seem'd my flame to qualify.
As easy might I from myself depart
As from my soul, which in thy breast doth lie:
That is my home of love: if I have ranged,
Like him that travels I return again,
Just to the time, not with the time exchanged,
So that myself bring water for my stain.
Never believe, though in my nature reign'd
All frailties that besiege all kinds of blood,
That it could so preposterously be stain'd,
To leave for nothing all thy sum of good;
For nothing this wide universe I call,
Save thou, my ; in it thou art my all

ترجمتها


لا تقولي أبدا إن قلبي خان 
وإن أبدى الغياب خمود مشاعري 
فإنْ سهل علي أن أغادر ذاتي
فروحي تسكن قلبك 
موطن حبي الذي إن بعدت عنه
عدت إليه كالمسافر 
العائد في موعده 
أطهر آثامي 
لا تصدقي رغم كل الضعف الذي يملأ كل دم 
فيعكر صفوه 
أن أترك نعيمك للعدم .
لا شيء من هذا العالم الفسيح أطلبه 
سواك يا زهرتي . يا كل ما لدي .
ممن اعجبنى لشكسبير​


----------



## ميرنا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

يَا نَاصِرَ الْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ! للبارودى

يَا نَاصِرَ الْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ!   خذْ لي بحقي منْ يديْ ماصلي   جَارَ عَلَى ضَعْفِي بِسُلْطَانِهِ   وَمَا رَثَى لِلْمَدْمَعِ الْهَاطِلِ   أجرجني عما حوتهُ يدي   مِنْ كَسْبِيَ الْحُرِّ بِلا نَاطِلِ   مِنْ غَيْرِ مَا ذَنْبٍ، سِوَى مَنْطِقٍ   ذي رونقٍ ، كالصارمِ القاطلِ   أتلو بهِ الحقَّ ، وأرمي بهِ   نَحْرَ الْعِدَا فِي الرَّهَجِ السَّاطِلِ   فإنْ أكنْ جردتُ منْ ثروتي   فَفَضْلُ رَبِّي حَلْيَة ُ الْعَاطِلِ


----------



## ميرنا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

المرأة ؟ في نظر فيلسوف الهند : طاغور ؟ *يقول فيلسوف الهند .. وأديبهاوشاعرها الكبير: رابندرانات طاغور*​ * ...عن المرأة أنها :​ هي الوحي في فكر العقول تهفو .. ​ هي الزهر في روض الغرام تنمو ..​ هي الطير في جو الهيام تعلو .. ​ هي النجم في لثام الحب تبدو ..​ هي القمر في ظلام الليل تزهو ..​ هي الشمس في فضاء الكون تسمو .. ​ هي السعادة في سماء الحب ترنو .. ​ هي الروح في أجواء العواطف تجثو .. ​ هي الجمال في معاني الحنان تشدو .. ​ هي الفتنة في ألوان الجاذبية تغدو ..​ هي الحب في قضايا العشاق تشكو ..​ هي قبلات في ليالي الربيع تحلو ..​*​


----------

